# Repost - RECOVERY IN A NUTSHELL - NOT AN EASY WAY



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

I AM NOT A DOCTOR OR A MENTAL HEALTH PROFESSIONAL. THESE ARE MY PERSONAL EXPERINCES ONLY.
Holistic Healing:
1. FIRST REMEMBER ? THERE IS NO MAGIC CURE. WE HAVE TO WORK WAY HARD TO GET OUT OF THIS. Learning any new skill is difficult. You have to work hard to gain momentum to overcome the inertia caused by DP. But if you try all this below every day, I am sure, you will really be well very soon.
2. FIND THE ROOT CAUSE IF ANY ? Most of the underlying stressors that cause the anxiety leads to this condition. Try remembering the first time you ever had it. Think through your moods and emotions then.
3. ACKNOWLEDGE WHAT MAKES IT WORSE ? For example, the repetitive thinking and obsessive self focus. 
4. FIND A THERAPIST if you can afford one, they help you realize the problems deep within. If you cannot afford, buy the book Anxiety and Phobia work book. It?s a fantastic read. There is so much in common between the anxiety and DP.
5. CREATE A RESOLUTION. Once you find the basic issues, write the resolution down bold and clear in a visible place. Read it aloud as many times as possible in a day. Find ways to motivate yourself. It will not to hurt to think what motivates you to hurt yourself by repetitive thinking.
6. STOP ANALYSING. Most of us have a high IQ and think a lot about how things could go wrong and do what if scenarios that just hurt us than help. 
7. STOP WORRYING and tell yourself, you will accept anything that come across and will not be scared and believe it as you say it.
8. EXERCISE ? Most often we all end up believing we are sick. The natural way to feel healthy and stop anxiety is to exercise. Make sure you absolutely exercise for 30 minutes each day. Consider a health professional if you have not exercised in a while.
9. EAT Healthy / Feel healthy ? Stop junks, stop smoking, stop / reduce stimulants. Try Green tea, it helps reducing anxiety, goes very well with exercise. 
10. INVOLVE IN CHERISHING RELATIONSHIPS ? It is difficult to connect, but try enjoying being with friends and family.
11. STOP BEING A MOUSE / COUCH POTATO ? Most often people with condition are scared to move out or go out and enjoy a life and we are busy googling for a solution. There IS NO MAGIC CURE. The only cure is facing the reality and stopping/confronting our negative thoughts.
12. SLEEP WELL ? Neither too less nor too long ? For me 7 hours is perfect I get DP if it is 5 hours or 9 hours.

LISTEN TO YOUR SELF TALK:
1. Next time when you feel DP see yourself what you are telling yourself. Most often, I am going crazy I can?t stand it etc. Just ignore the feeling and proceed as nothing is happening. 
2. Take a couple of deep abdominal breathes and tell yourself, ?this will pass away?. DO NOT HYPERVENTILATE.
3. Do not reach for computer, start distracting yourself, count 1000 to 1 step -8. Try, ignoring or positively reaffirming yourself.

WHEN IT IS WORSE:
1. Try ice cold water. Dip your face in it. It is amazing. Thanks to my therapist.
2. Try distracting yourself with work, music, exercise or whatever that will keep your brain engaged.
3. Try some perfumes, lavender helps a lot. Take a couple of deep abdominal breathes.
4. Try massaging yourself. Feeling every part of the body, helps as well.
5. Most important, stay calm and DP will not kill us.

Dos
1. Do sleep well. Enough not more not less.
2. Do eat well, again not too much not too little.
3. Avoid stimulants in food
4. Do engage in activities.
5. Get out of the house/work. 
6. Socialize, however difficult this may sound.
7. Work hard, 
8. Create and execute complex tasks, involving every muscle of your body, every sense of your body.
9. Create and execute complex goals ? work very hard on them.

Don?ts
1. Don?t obsess
2. Don?t sleep too much or too little.
3. Don?t sit in the house and make it worse
4. Don?t think you are going crazy
5. Don?t wait for it to magically go away one day, it will not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

lavender gives you man boobs


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

"Everybody needs a busom for a pillow"...i hate that song.You can allways sqeeze them when you get stressed....lord what an image!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

What is a repost? What was wrong with the first one?


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------

